

Hybrid architecture: in praise of 3D printing - maskedarchitect
http://www.woobius.com/scribbles/posts/0012-in-praise-of-3D-printing-01.html

======
rdouble
3d printers are cool, and the machines themselves are surprisingly cheap. You
can get one that does up to 12x12x12 models for about $15K.

However, what most people don't realize is the material, usually ABS plastic,
is $25 per cubic inch. The machine has to print out scaffolding in addition to
the actual parts, so the per-model price can be unexpectedly expensive. Also,
since the machine prints by layering rows of plastic on top of each other, the
end result is really only rough prototype quality due to the striation on the
surface.

Often times old-school modeling and molding approaches can get better results
for a much lower cost.

------
diN0bot
it's funny how people get so excited about 3d printing, but haven't ever made
something out of paper-mache or other re-usable components. i'm helping a
friend with a desktop cnc miller and 3d printer, so i'm definitely gung-ho for
the ubiquity aspect. i just wonder whether we shouldn't also be addressing a
basic component of creativity and reuse.

~~~
jerf
I am trying to find the point of your first sentence, but I can not. Are you
seriously claiming something like "people shouldn't use 3D printers unless
they've already made paper-mache models?" Gating access based on old-school
criteria is anathema to the new internet age, really missing the point on
several levels.

~~~
diN0bot
> Are you seriously claiming something like "people shouldn't use 3D printers
> unless they've already made paper-mache models?"

nope.

i said "it's funny" how 3d printing and making 'scrappy' things often involve
non-overlapping sets of people. i never said "should", though i would
encourage both sides put the other sides's tools in their toolbox. that tone
probably leaked out. eit.

ultimately though, i think it's funny they are two different markets is all.
the goals are so similar! my team has literally brainstormed 'killer uses' for
desktop 3d printing and then laughed: wait, you build that with <blah>.

(sculpture) artists are a good overlap in that they're often comfortable and
creative process-wise when making sculptures. they're the only group i've
talked to who get excited over both cornstarch, chicken wire and paper bags
AND 3d printing. i have this optimism that they could really use a cheap
desktop printer and do great things with it.

i don't know if that truly is a large or demanding market, but it's a thought.
for now i'm just working on the printer for fun.

parts cost $70. medium is still the trickiest part.

~~~
jerf
Thank you for the clarification.

